# Using Lightroom with OneDrive



## EldonNZ (Jun 6, 2021)

We have the daunting task of cataloguing all our digital family photos for the last 10 years and it appears Lightroom would be good software to use as it recognises faces etc. we have about 50,000 photos which I do not have room on local drive to store so have got them in OneDrive and set to cloud storage only.
Q1: Is Lightroom the appropriate software to automatically review photos in cloud for location, people in photo, date etc? (I have not subscribed yet)
Q2: If the answer to Q1 is Yes can I do it all in the cloud on OneDrive as I do not want to store on Lightroom and do not have room to copy to local drive.

Thanks for your help to this absolute novice!
EldonNZ


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2021)

There are two current versions of "Lightroom".....one (the older) is called Lightroom Classic, but would be inappropriate as all image storage has to be on local drives (though couldn't you just add an additional drive?). The younger version (introduced in 2017) is called simply Lightroom , which in fact is a system of interconnected apps, there are apps that run on Desktop, Mobile (smartphones and tablets) and an online app that can be accessed through virtually any browser. For the Lightroom system, images are stored in the Adobe cloud (cannot use other cloud services such as OneDrive), though some local storage would be needed if using the Lightroom Desktop app.

Both Lightroom and Lightroom Classic have (differing) face recognition engines, though Lightroom has better tools for sharing the images with family members and it's heading towards being a useful tool for creating that "family archive" (though not fully there yet). Lightroom Classic has better tools for the location aspect of your requirement (Lightroom does have some functionality, but Classic's is far more complete).

So, to answer your questions:

1. Yes, either version could be used, though Classic require a lot more local storage.
2. No, only the Adobe cloud can be used.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 6, 2021)

EldonNZ said:


> we have about 50,000 photos which I do not have room on local drive to store so have got them in OneDrive and set to cloud storage only.


I don’t think Lightroom Classic can deal with that, unless One Drive can be mounted like a local drive. It needs the images to be on a local drive or a NAS.


----------



## EldonNZ (Jun 6, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> There are two current versions of "Lightroom".....one (the older) is called Lightroom Classic, but would be inappropriate as all image storage has to be on local drives (though couldn't you just add an additional drive?). The younger version (introduced in 2017) is called simply Lightroom , which in fact is a system of interconnected apps, there are apps that run on Desktop, Mobile (smartphones and tablets) and an online app that can be accessed through virtually any browser. For the Lightroom system, images are stored in the Adobe cloud (cannot use other cloud services such as OneDrive), though some local storage would be needed if using the Lightroom Desktop app.
> 
> Both Lightroom and Lightroom Classic have (differing) face recognition engines, though Lightroom has better tools for sharing the images with family members and it's heading towards being a useful tool for creating that "family archive" (though not fully there yet). Lightroom Classic has better tools for the location aspect of your requirement (Lightroom does have some functionality, but Classic's is far more complete).
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - much appreciated. I think in our situation will continue the search for other software.
EldonNZ


----------

